# Small Batch Coffee Forum Day - 12 September



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The team at Small Batch Coffee have offered to host a small number of us on Saturday 12th September in Brighton

Starting at 1200 on the day the trip would include a visit to the Small Batch Coffee roastery, followed by a cupping of Small Batch Coffee's and a Brighton coffee shop tour

Numbers-wise we'd be looking at approx. 10 members to keep it manageable

At this stage I'm looking for expressions of interest on a first-come-first served basis

Get your names on the list and I'll firm up details once we reach maximum

Should there be more than 10 people keen to attend we would need to keep to active forum members only


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Shame it's on Saturday I would have loved to come along, count me out


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

1. Spune


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, missed this four days ago - that's great Glenn, and a date that I can do:

1. Spune

2. Phil104


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds great - thanks!

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. jlarkin


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for sorting this Glenn.

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. jlarkin

4. bronterre


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Plenty of room for more - get your names down now and we'll start to firm up the activities

We often get requests from those on the South Coast for events. Here's a great opportunity to get your lips around some great coffee


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Plenty of room for more - get your names down now and we'll start to firm up the activities
> 
> We often get requests from those on the South Coast for events. Here's a great opportunity to get your lips around some great coffee


Hi Glenn, could I include a non forum member on the list for now? I appreciate if numbers spike up he might be dropped in favour of active members...


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

As with the previous thread, I'd love to come. Guess that makes me number 5/6 depending on the above.









Luke


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. jlarkin

4. bronterre

5. lukej


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Article on Small Batch here:

http://sprudge.com/brighton-drink-delicious-small-batch-coffee-for-what-ails-you-78427.html


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Hiya. I'm only a newbie but would love to come along to this! Cycle past one of the Small Batch roasteries on the way to work everyday, always smells great.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. jlarkin

4. bronterre

5. lukej

6. Rompie


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. jlarkin

4. bronterre

5. lukej

6. jlarkin guest (@Glenn could you confirm this is OK per my previous post?)

7. Rompie


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Still space on this forum day

Great opportunity to taste some lovely coffee from a much loved roaster and their coffeeshops


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What time will this run to and from please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Estimated from 1030 ish - keep it civilised time and then lunch at one of the coffeeshops enroute


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks - what time would we finish up please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You would be free to leave whenever as after the roastery tour and cupping we aim to visit a few of their retail locations


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok I'm well up for it (in theory) but will need to wait until you firm up the time specifics to work out logistics! Cheers!


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. jlarkin

4. bronterre

5. lukej

6. jlarkin guest (@Glenn could you confirm this is OK per my previous post?)

7. Rompie

8. Nobodysdriving


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem with the guest @jlarkin


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's still a few spaces left for this day









Can't believe it's only 'next month'


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Glenn said:


> There's still a few spaces left for this day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brighton's a bit far for me, otherwise I'd be with you. Hope the day's as enjoyable as the Rave one in May!

Tony.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't wait to go, have not been to Brighton in ages, but most of all never been to a 'coffee day out'







am so 'excited'


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

@Glenn - would it be okay if I added a plus one - a mate (Gary) who is as enthusiastic about coffee as I am but not a forum member? He's nice and friendly. If so it would make it:

1. Spune

2. Phil104 plus Gary guest

3. jlarkin

4. bronterre

5. lukej

6. jlarkin guest @Glenn could you confirm this is OK per my previous post?)

7. Rompie

8. Nobodysdriving


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Of course @Phil104

The list is now;

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. Phil104 guest (Gary)

4. jlarkin

5. bronterre

6. lukej

7. jlarkin guest

8. Rompie

9. Nobodysdriving

10. Glenn

11. Nadine

I'm really looking forward to this and will bring my camera along for some photos too


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Of course @Phil104
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this and will bring my camera along for some photos too


Great - thanks Glenn. I'll let him know. He's a cycling buddy, too, so we can also talk TdF and cycling exploits. And a photo record is a good idea.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

My friend had to choose between a week in New York (with his girlfriend who will be working on a film shoot there) or coming this forum day. I think he's clearly got mixed priorities but he decided to go to New York??

So amended list:

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. Phil104 guest (Gary)

4. jlarkin

5. bronterre

6. lukej

7. Rompie

8. Nobodysdriving

9. Glenn

10. Nadine

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Glenn

It transpires that I will be in the vicinity of Brighton on 12th Sept and I wonder if numbers might permit my inclusion in the group?

Furthermore, it would appear that the 12th is my wedding anniversary







so might it be possible for me to bring Mrs Snakehips along as a passive observer rather than leave her locked in our hotel room? We may have to give her an occasional coffee and a slice of Victoria spongecake but outside of that she should be no trouble.

Please bear in mind that I would certainly not wish to be included to the exclusion of Phils' guest.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Totally - please do come along!

Would be great to meet you both.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn, is there a cost for this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, just for the food and drink you will consume in the coffeeshops (not the roastery - we will cover this)

Will be a great chance to drink some coffee in the roastery and see how it is then served / interpreted by others


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Totally - please do come along!
> 
> Would be great to meet you both.


Many thanks. Count us in.

1. Spune

2. Phil104

3. Phil104 guest (Gary)

4. jlarkin

5. bronterre

6. lukej

7. Rompie

8. Nobodysdriving

9. Glenn

10. Nadine

11. Snakehips

11.5 Mrs Snakehips


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> No, just for the food and drink you will consume in the coffeeshops (not the roastery - we will cover this)
> 
> Will be a great chance to drink some coffee in the roastery and see how it is then served / interpreted by others


Thanks Glenn - that's generous - it's going to be a great event and a good to work on my taste buds.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Is this still a go?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

@Glenn

please take me off the list...I am in Italy as my father is very unwell and need to be with him etc

was looking forward to it but life is such, perhaps another time, please have a coffee for me and one for my dad...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem. Hope your dad feels better soon. We'll raise a cup to you both.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's possible that Gary might not make it - insufficient negotiation with his wife and the fact he's going to be out riding (cycling) all the next day. I'll confirm one way or another as soon as possible. His little face was a study in disappointment when he was being reminded of his family duties&#8230;.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No problem. Happy for any other member(s) to put their names forward for next weekend.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Glenn

Please forgive if I'm the only one being a bit fick.......

Previous posts have mentioned both 12:00 and then 10:30 ?

Would you be kind enough to confirm time and location for Saturday's meet.

We will be arriving Brighton by train from Newhaven any indication as to how far meet is from station would be appreciated.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Are we visiting the roastery site near hove station?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

@Glenn - sorry, just to confirm, my pal Gary is under family orders and has to go and pick up their son from Stansted. He asked me to send his apologies.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> @Glenn
> 
> Please forgive if I'm the only one being a bit fick.......
> 
> ...


I'm also not sure exactly what time we're meeting .


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I assume that Glenn will reveal all&#8230;


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So, the provisional itinerary for the day is ...

-Arrive 11am Small Batch Roastery, Goldstone Villas Hove (this is right by Hove train station so best place to arrive, if people are coming in to Brighton station the train over is only 3 minutes and very regular)

- Roasting demonstration / cupping (current Small Batch range alongside a selection of **you'll have to be there for this!!**)

Coffee/food from Small Batch cafe.

After a couple of fun filled hours in the Small Batch Roastery we will jump on the train to Brighton to visit the following excellent shops all within close proximity of the station and the lively North Laine district

Coffee @ 33

Taylor Street Brighton

Bond Street Coffee

Horsham Coffee Roasters' cafe

Small Batch Jubilee Street - our flagship store with brew bar options

This would take us to around 3-4pm by which point we can explore more great options or head to the beach for an ice cream!

We can't wait!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Glenn

Thanks for that.

Knotted handkerchief packed and rarin' to go.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll be easy to spot then


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A great itinerary, thank you Glenn. The forecast doesn't suggest T-shirt weather but I imagine wherever we are, the sun will shine on us as we boldly go&#8230;.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Sounds like it'll be a fun day!

On another note, I think

Bond Street IS horshams coffee shop


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh I want to come!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Come along Jon!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd really love to! Really! But I can't.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this now. It will be good to meet some more of the forum members and plenty of good coffee to sup to boot!


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

Very happy to be going to this, even if it means crossing the border into Hove.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can't wait to meet you all tomorrow.

Start time is 1100 at The Small Batch Coffee Roastery - Goldstone Villas, Hove, East Sussex BN3 3RU

If you get lost head for the coffee shop and mention you are with Coffee Forums UK


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys are going to great day. Its not often an opportunity like this comes around! enjoy


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You must all be enjoying yourselves so much, no updates since kick-off time?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> You must all be enjoying yourselves so much, no updates since kick-off time?!


Twitter....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, never used it!


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

What a great day! Feel sufficiently caffeinated (also full up on Small Batch's decadent iced flat white). Lovely to meet you all today.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The iced flat white was lovely! Really nice to meet some more people from the forum and the small batch team were very helpful.

Iced flat whites being made in small batch (espresso blended with coffee gelato and milk)









Volumetric on the ek43 at Bond Street


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

What a day. Great company, coffee and just an absolute pleasure from start to finish!

Thank you to Glenn, Small Batch and of course, the members that made it possible!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

A really enjoyable day. Many thanks to Glen & Nadine, Small Batch Coffee & assembled members.

Chatting and slurping in the Small Batch Roastery.......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is that Tim ex-Curators?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've uploaded some of today's photos *here*


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Is that Tim ex-Curators?


Nope. Dan and Al from small batch (in different places) + assorted forum members none of whom were called Tim.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Iced flat white at Small Batch Jubilee Street


----------



## bronterre (Mar 25, 2014)

It was an excellent day, which tempted me to begun slightly more adventurous than I have been recently when choosing beans. The Small Batch guys were great, and it was lovely to meet forum people in the flesh. I did, however, crash through my caffeine limit - wasn't sure how long it would be before I could eat or sleep again!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

The iced flat whites look great, how did you make them? What ingredients?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Fevmeister said:


> The iced flat whites look great, how did you make them? What ingredients?


There's a description somewhere above. Espresso, coffee gelato and milk I seem to recall.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Espresso blended with coffee gelato and milk


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Way too much caffeine.........


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Espresso blended with coffee gelato and milk


would be good to get the ratios on this


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Fevmeister said:


> would be good to get the ratios on this


It was made by small batch, I believe, so you'd need to try to wangle it from them


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Was watching vaguely as the barista made a batch of about 4. I'd guess 2/3 scoops of gelato (there's was from Boho gelato in brighton), double espresso and about 4oz milk. Dan from Small Batch said they put it on the menu because one of the owners had a frappe obsession but wanted to make it sound a bit more posh ha!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

jonc said:


> It was made by small batch, I believe, so you'd need to try to wangle it from them


ahhh - i thought it was more of a one off forum special

if its their IP then ill ask no more!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A hectic time since the bliss of Hove and Brighton and not on the Forum until now - but just to add my big thanks to Glenn for fixing it all, Dan, Al and Jay at Small batch - and Dan for his guided tour - and above all the fantastic company. Caffeine intake apart it was a relaxed, gentle, friendly day and just what I needed. This Forum is a wonderful community.


----------

